# Switching from VHI - family plan?



## itchyfeet (31 Jul 2012)

I am currently considering changing from VHI (I'm currently on One Plan Extra which is costing around €1,060 a year) but am a bit overwhelmed with choice and was wondering if anyone could assist. I would like to switch to a family plan so my husband can join it too and we are having a baby in the next few weeks so want him/her to be covered too. Does anyone have any recommendations of family plans with the other insurers that we could look at? thanks very much for your help.


----------



## snowyb (1 Aug 2012)

Hello itchyfeet,

Here are a few options to consider according to level of cover:

1.  Glohealth  Better Plan  795per adult
2.   Laya Healthcare  Simply Health Excess 846per adult
3.   Laya Healthcare  Company Care Plus  1059per adult

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?298&279&198/

Note: Glohealth offer free child cover  up to age 3yrs.
Laya Healthcare and the other providers offer free child cover for newborns until your next renewal date.
Newborns must be added to your policy within 13 weeks after birth, with any provider.

Best of luck,
Snowyb


----------



## Stock Option (10 Oct 2012)

On a slightly similar note, does anyone know if you switch to a new health  insurance that includes dental but your existing insurance was solely for dental before will you still be covered should you need certain treatments that are generally only covered by your policy after it running  12 months?


----------



## itchyfeet (6 Nov 2012)

thanks Snowyb!!


----------

